# AJ/Grouper jigging reel



## renegade red

Alright, I've spent about two hours now reading every thread in this forum and I'm still very undecided as to what reel I might need so I'm gonna ask a little more direct question.

I have some jigging experience for snapper and an occasional small (less than 15lbs) grouper or AJ. For this I have used a Torium20 and have been happy so far. 

This year I plan on doing soome deeper water jigging for larger AJ's and grouper and obviously need to upgrade my equiptment. I might have the opportunity to go on the occasional tuna trip, but a majority of my time will be spent on my own boat fishing out to 50 or so miles from Port A.

For that type of fishing, what type, size reel would some of you guys with much more experience suggest? I don't mind spending money for good equiptment but I darn sure don't wan't to waste it if I don't have too.

mike


----------



## ksong

renegade red said:


> Alright, I've spent about two hours now reading every thread in this forum and I'm still very undecided as to what reel I might need so I'm gonna ask a little more direct question.
> 
> I have some jigging experience for snapper and an occasional small (less than 15lbs) grouper or AJ. For this I have used a Torium20 and have been happy so far.
> 
> This year I plan on doing soome deeper water jigging for larger AJ's and grouper and obviously need to upgrade my equiptment. I might have the opportunity to go on the occasional tuna trip, but a majority of my time will be spent on my own boat fishing out to 50 or so miles from Port A.
> 
> For that type of fishing, what type, size reel would some of you guys with much more experience suggest? I don't mind spending money for good equiptment but I darn sure don't wan't to waste it if I don't have too.
> 
> mike


When you fish out of Port Aransas, I assume you fish aroudn oil rigs a lot for AJ or grouper. 
I'd rather have a reel with max drag over 22-23, preferrably over 25 lbs to prevent big AJ or grouper going into the structures. 
Your Shimano's Torium is not the right choice for it as you'll break anti-reverse gears of Torium if you use drag over 20 lbs with the reel.
Among star drag reels, my favorite is Saltiga 30T/40.


----------



## renegade red

If it's good enough fo Kilsong, it's good enough for me. I guess I'll be getting a new Saltiga then. Thanks for taking the time to respond Kil, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## Pecos

Two speed AVET H/Xs are the reels we use for this (and many other) applications. I load them up with braid that changes color every 25' and get with it. They are lever drag rigs that throw a full 25lbs of drag and will sho'nuff pull AJs and groupers out of the obstructions. You can see them locally at FTU and see them on the web at "Charkbait". I also think Don Savage sells them. Quite frankly, they are top of the line and right up there with ACCURATES....and the are made in America if that means anything to you.

PECOS


----------



## dwell28

get the Alutecnos Gorilla 12 C and be happy !


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Saltist/low gear - good (I use them for my loaners)
Saltiga - better (I use these for myself)
Autecnos or JM -best (dreamy smooth, but lever drag)

You will not go wrong with any of these choices, it just depends on how much you want to spend and what quality level you want.


----------



## luna sea II

I've a trinidad 40n that works great. 33lbs of drag strait out of the box.


----------



## Toledo

How much do you want to spend? I like two speed, not too wide, light weight, and high drag. Shimano Talica and Accurate BX2 models are best options that fit that but they arent cheap.


----------



## renegade red

would not mind dropping around $500 for a good reel, maybe a litle more if there is good reason too.

Dwell, thanks for info, cannot reply to your PM, not accepting.


----------



## dwell28

you're welcome Mike ...and I think I just reset my options on the PM .


----------



## Toledo

I love my Accurate BX2-500N. It will only hold about 290 yards of 80lb braid. Its probably the smallest, lightest, strongest 2 speed available. The 600N is a little larger and more forgiving on line capacity. Either the Shimano Talica 12II or 16II would be good options also but they are fairly new and there isnt a load of reports on them yet.

I like two speeds but some foks dont feel its needed. The Trinidad 40N as already mentioned is a good option. The Jigging Master reels are probably the most well respected one speed jigging reel out there.


----------



## Ronman

Hey folks, I'm new to the saltwater jigging game and need a little coaching on reels also. I have a Penn 113h and a Shimano TLD 20. Can I use them for jigging and what length and weight rods would I put them on. Also, what is the minimum test line would you use for jigging. I probably wont venture out more than the first rigs at Port A for now. Thanks Ron.


----------



## hog

Ronman said:


> Hey folks, I'm new to the saltwater jigging game and need a little coaching on reels also. I have a Penn 113h and a Shimano TLD 20. Can I use them for jigging and what length and weight rods would I put them on. Also, what is the minimum test line would you use for jigging. I probably wont venture out more than the first rigs at Port A for now. Thanks Ron.


Hello Ronman,

Since your question has kinda been left hang'n, I'll try :fish:

First, understand (and I'm sure you do) that you can jig with any thing, even a hand line thrown over the side :smile: But, theres alot easier ways.

Heres my opinion on what you have
1. 113H, save the 4/0 for bait fishing dead or live bait, 
Probably more off shore fish caught with Penn 4 and 6/0's than any other reel in history. Just need good smooth drag washers.

2. TLD20, I had one for a while, but sold it, some people like'm. It just didnt tickle my fancy I guess. I still have a TLD25, but, I use it as mentioned for the Penn 4/0 above. 
Its been so long, I cant remember even the gear ratio. But, if it has a gear ratio of 4 to 1 or higher, go ahead and try it for jiggin.. It might work just fine.. I never jigged with the one I had

On line?, braid either solid or hollow core. The poundage i think is an opinion question for folks, but I have 65 and 80 on mine I use for jigg'n here in the gulf for our normal sizes of fish. Braid is so small in diameter I like the heavier. I currently have all solid core, but, I like the hollow, just havent broken down and bought any. The lighter the braid, the thinner the braid the harder it is to get out tangle knots and the thinner digs more into the spool when stronger drag is used. IMO Heck I have friends of mine that are speckle trout and red fisherman that use 50# braid 

Rods? Again, its an opinon question... There are more rods and reels and lines and hooks and florocarbon and verticle jigs than Carters got Liver Pills....WOW!

Theres lots of good rods out there. I dont think there are any best or ones you should have. Price and quality and weight lure size have so much to do with it. If I had one suggestion for a jigging rod, it would be to match your lure size to the rod. Example if your gonna use jigs between 6 and 10 oz, which is kinda the norm, get a rod that is rated to cover that bridge of jigs. They give the jigs a much better movement than jiggin with a stiff broom handle..

For poppin, some others will have to answer for ya... I do poppin when I can, but, I'm still learnin and lookin for a longer rod myself for that :wink:

One last suggestion, if you have the opportunity to go fishin with others and you see they have a rod or reel that you dont have, ask to make a drop or two with it to see how you like it.... Nothing is better than hands on :cheers:

Theres no right or wrong rod/reel/lure/line/hook, some are just more expensive than the others, the fish dont care where their from or how much they cost or what name is printed on the side... :fish:


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus

I suggest, for a budget jigging outfit, a shimano tld star 15/30 or 20/40 on a hopper jigging rod. If you slip in some greased Penn Ht100 drags, you have an extremely capable jigging outfit for around $200.

For Ajacks and grouper, I like my Penn 113HN w/ 80lb braid. It is a very solid reel for offshore jigging, bottom fishing or whatever.


----------



## Ronman

Hey Hog and Cletus, thanks so much for your insight into the jigging game. I've been wanting to try this since I started following this sight. One more item I would really appreciate info on is, where are some good areas to try jigging around the Port A area. I like to venture out to the first rigs but am not ready to go much beyond that until I get my boat better rigged for it. Thanks Ron


----------



## abz400

saltiga 30t,40
shimano trinidad 40n
accurate 665,870


----------



## okiefishman

Book a trip on one of those long range boats out of Port A and see what the anglers on there are using.


----------



## sea hippie

WWW.canyonreels.com check that out then let me know what you think that's all I have to say.


----------



## Ronman

*Thanks*

Folks, I really appreciate your input. Those Canyon reels look great but right now, budget makes me stick with what I have on hand now. I'm in need of a couple of 40-80 lb jigging rods if anyone has some they are wanting to get rid of, or are wanting to upgrade and need a place to unload em. Thanks again, Ron.


----------



## tbuckshot

*No*



Ronman said:


> Hey folks, I'm new to the saltwater jigging game and need a little coaching on reels also. I have a Penn 113h and a Shimano TLD 20. Can I use them for jigging and what length and weight rods would I put them on. Also, what is the minimum test line would you use for jigging. I probably wont venture out more than the first rigs at Port A for now. Thanks Ron.


In a word--NO. It doesn't matter how cool a camero is, there is just no place for it in the indy 500. Spend $170 and get a torium 20 with a nice Trevala jig rod. Oh, the jigs will run $8 each and you'll have to realize breaking off a half dozen per trip is not out of the ordinary.


----------



## Ronman

Hey tbuck thanks for your input. It looks to me that what you want for jigging around the rigs and structure, is a high speed reel, with a good drag system and a good rod. Otherwise, in the open water, I could get by with what I have until I decide if this is what I want to do. Still would like to know about some areas to try. Thanks Ron


----------

